# Fluval SPEC 2g $44.95 @ Amazon



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Waiting for the dollar/gallon sale...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Waiting for the dollar/gallon sale...


We need a like button :biggrin:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

good price for that specific product but for a 2 gallon nano, wildly overpriced


----------



## haralds (Jul 19, 2009)

I just got one for a simple tank at work. Nice design, but the pump dimensions are very odd. You have to jam it in place, and the input is away from the bottom opening of the filter with very little circulation around it. Pulling it out to adjust the flow rate is a real problem.

There is enough space around the output tube to fit a small heater.


----------

